# Stop the lawsuits.



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Received a flyer today that said the US Senate is to debate S.397.

A bill to try to stop the endless lawsuits, where courts have been ruling that gun makers can be held strictly liable when criminals misuse their products.

Everybody is to blame except the criminal. Go figure.

...


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 22, 2004)

What do you mean stop??? Don't you realize that it's McDonald's fault that I'm overweight???
People are so worried about getting rid of guns that they don't realize that the bad guys won't surrender theirs. That would make it a pretty one-sided fight.


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

I am a FFL dealer, and I received a brochure a few months ago about Jimenez Firearms. It seems that the Bryco corp. went out of business due to a lawsuit being filed against them for misuse of the firearm. When they filed bankruptcy, the retail dealer was left holding the bag. Jimenez Firearms operated at the same physical location that Bryco manufactured in, and their weapons are identical to Bryco, and the former CEO of Bryco is Jan Jimenez. Coincidence the legal eagles say, and Jimenez is out of the woods. Personally, I can't wait until a law is passed absolving the retail dealer and manufacturer from liabilty.


----------



## Iron_Chef_CD (Jul 16, 2005)

I hope it passes. People need to start taking responsibility for their own f ups and quit blaming everyone/everything else. This is a good start.

I swear to you that I read about some of this frivolous bs and smoke literally pours out of my ears...


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

To agree with this B. S. One would have to concur to suing ford , chevy ,dodge or whatever if crooks used thier particular make of vehicle as the getaway transportation.

My doctor screws up my heart surgery could I sue the manufacturer of the scapel he used.

To use base logic a gun is a tool no more no less. A hammer is a tool no more no less. Each can be used legally and illegally. Therefore the individual is solely responsible how the tool is used. A manufacturer or retailer has no control what so ever how its product is implemented. 

Anti-gunners hate guns. How can an object be such a focus of emotion ? No object is capable of making a choice. It requires thought and choice . No tool is capableof that.
Therefore any Judge ruling in favor of such a suit or any lawyer that debates this logic does so with greed or political gain as their sole motivation.


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

guns dont kill people 
people kill people


----------

